# Sticks!



## RainbowDrops (Oct 18, 2012)

My crazy stick insects! Green is my female and blue is my male, with a missing leg!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty neat. I remember seeing those as a kid. Where are you located?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 19, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 19, 2012)

Im in Manchester, UK!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 19, 2012)

That is so neat!! I have vietnemese prickly sticks. Would love some big ones like that, but permits are a bit difficult


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the flash back to childhood. I used to catch those as a kid camping up in Michigan. Really nice.


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 19, 2012)

Awh, they're great! The female wont stop laying eggs though and the petshop wont take anymore! I'm ripping my hair out!!!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would take 100 in a heart beat!!! I have a 500 gal reputation full of plants and Hissers


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 25, 2012)

Awww  aw no! But will they eat them


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Holy guacamole!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 27, 2012)

safari_lass1 said:


> I would take 100 in a heart beat!!! I have a 500 gal reputation full of plants and Hissers



I would take the roaches out of course  would love to see a picture of your setup


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2012)

Good God!
I have never seen anything like that!
Cool!


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2012)

Neat to see, but those are illegal over here. There is no logical reason, but that's how it is. Same with ferrets and a whole host of other animals. Ferrets are illegal in some states, yet there are millions of them in those states. They made the anti-ferret laws to protect the poultry industry. The law is largely ignored and millions of people have pet ferrets, and yet there has never been a single incident with a poutlry farm and a ferret in all of history. Still the wise and all powerful law makers refuse to rescind stupid laws like this.

Ooh sorry. That was a big rant... It's just that I really like The phasmids and would like to keep them, and a few other insects too, but state and federal laws prohibit me from doing so.

Thank you for letting me enjoy pics of yours.


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree, Safari Lass, take a picture of your setup!


I was close to having a Ferret before my Russian tortoise but this particular tortoise caught my heart!


----------

